
The opaque way that Google will terminate your developer account - appleflaxen
https://medium.com/@tokata/how-google-play-terminated-a-developer-for-no-reason-e4d760e9f472
======
duiker101
This is probably my biggest fear ever since getting a strike on my account. It
led me to stop making android apps for personal use altogether and move away
as far as possible from Google. I can't risk my email, photos and everything
else being shut down for no reason at all. Google is way too shady about all
this. And its a damn shame, I love making android apps.

------
jfim
Since the author is French, I believe the GDPR allows for a "right to an
explanation." From the GDPR:

The data subject should have the right not to be subject to a decision, which
may include a measure, evaluating personal aspects relating to him or her
which is based solely on automated processing and which produces legal effects
concerning him or her or similarly significantly affects him or her, such as
automatic refusal of an online credit application or e-recruiting practices
without any human intervention.

[...] such processing should be subject to suitable safeguards, which should
include specific information to the data subject and the right to obtain human
intervention, to express his or her point of view, to obtain an explanation of
the decision reached after such assessment and to challenge the decision.

[https://www.privacy-regulation.eu/en/r71.htm](https://www.privacy-
regulation.eu/en/r71.htm)

------
mips_avatar
If you were employed to write apps you would have a solid wrongful termination
case. But I guess google gets to write it's own employment law. This needs to
get fixed.

